
A contest for making friendly online bots - ftfish
https://botwiki.org/monthly-bot-challenge/
======
emilv
Nowhere in the article does it say anything about "friendly".

~~~
ftfish
Good point!

The tagline on the main page says:

"Botwiki.org is a site for showcasing friendly, useful, artistic online bots,
and tools and tutorials that help you make them."

But if you just land on this page, you really have no idea what the site is
for. Thanks, I'll update this!

